

Reality check in learning javascript - iamelgringo
http://www.onderhond.com/blog/work/learning-javascript-reality-check

======
davecardwell
For learning the ins and outs of JavaScript I heartily recommend
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

I’ve been meaning to make the time to try out a project using Dean Edwards’
[1] base2 library [2]. If you’re worried about being abstracted too far away
from the underlying language this might be a good fit…

 _Because this library is standards-based it means that you don’t have to
learn a new API. It uses standard (DOM, ECMAScript) properties and methods
throughout which also means that there is no need for a lot of accompanying
documentation._

[1] <http://dean.edwards.name/>

[2] <http://code.google.com/p/base2/>

